

Ask HN: Why does Windows still not have a good free SSH client? - hoodoof

OSX has iTerm.  Windows has Putty.<p>For goodness sake you&#x27;d think that some big company like Microsoft would want there to be a good, free SSH terminal for Windows.
======
lnanek2
Aren't there dozens of terminal apps for Windows? Like:
[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/)

I think far more people use POSIX compatibility layers like Cygwin, which
include SSH, and then a console app of their choice anyway. Microsoft does
indeed have their own version with POSIX compatibility and tools, although
everyone prefers the open source ones.

------
onion2k
MSFT are adding SSH support to Powershell -
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/06/03/lookin...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/06/03/looking-
forward-microsoft-support-for-secure-shell-ssh.aspx)

